

Technology recruitment in an early start-up - swombat
http://inter-sections.net/2008/09/03/technology-recruitment-in-an-early-start-up

======
jonmc12
If its all about personal relationships (and I agree it is), maybe this
dynamic is missing speed-dating and eHarmony types of services?

~~~
swombat
Actually, I know some people who have tried to do that here in London.
Seedcamp even labelled their event "speed dating for entrepreneurs"... That's
a huge flop with most technical people, though, as they are allergic to the
commercialism of it (and too cynical about it to turn up).

~~~
jonmc12
Its a good point, without the possibility of getting laid, the whole speed
dating thing is probably lame.

But, eHarmony, for instance, is a matching service - and at least some folks
trust that it is helpful, and that is big. I see services like:
<http://paradigm5.com/> \- which is a semantic match-making service for
professionals. I am consulting on a similar project for an economic
development organization, and see tremendous potential.. if it works just good
enough.

Even without automated matchmaking, VC's often pair up business guys they
believe in with a technical team that fits the bill. This could be a paid
service. And this is about more than having the VC in your network, its also
about having the expertise to properly pair people to execute.

Imagine the utility if you are a technical co-founder, and you are presented
with a plateful of opportunities that match your skill set. Then you are
empowered to narrow down your choices from there.

Networking will always serve its purpose. But, surely, there are venture
scenarios where matchmaking, done right, would be a more efficient alternative
that spending the resources required to expand your own network?

